# Article about the " Gentle Leader"



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I found this article with pictures about the Gentle Leader head collar very informative. As a pup the training classes we took insisted on them and even had them on hand for people who came without. Benny hated it, thought it was "positively awful" I was told to give him a special stinky treat every time I put it on so he would get a good association. Instead he began to refuse the treats, because he associated it with the collar! I know they work for some dogs but don't like how they are being marketed as a humane wonder device. 
This manufacturer even says you can use them on an 8 week old pup and leave on for up to 18 hours a day!:wild:
Not-So-Gentle Leader? Dogs In Training


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been using a gentle leader head halter on Delgado since he was 11 weeks old without issue, it's stopped his pulling 99% and it is very humane. The main issue is the potential for neck injuries but Delgado is not allowed to wander more then two feet away from me so that's negated. It is loose enough on his nose he can carry sticks and tennis balls, not to mention drink and pant so that's negated.

It's a tool, just like a prong or a easy walk harness and all tools come with the potential of abuse but also the potential of being a great help. To focus only on the negative doesn't give a full perspective

I'm working on loose leash walking with a flat collar with him and hopefully will eventually change over to that or a simple harness


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Personally, I am not for these things.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The gentle leader is not a training tool and only prevents your dog from dragging you around. You can't use it to teach your dog anything and most dogs hate wearing them.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

In our class of 4 dogs, we all needed help with pulling. This was the only method our trainer used as well, but 2 of us decided to use something else. The other 2 dogs that did end up with this thing didn't do any better then the 2 without (and if you ask me, they did worse) 1 was obviously miserable and always rubbing his nose in the dirt, the other went from pulling to jumping up and down. Thanks for the interesting read - I wish I could have let my trainer see this when I said no to it, lol.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Elaine said:


> The gentle leader is not a training tool and only prevents your dog from dragging you around. You can't use it to teach your dog anything and most dogs hate wearing them.


And even then, I once saw a yellow lab on a gentle leader and a _flexi_ drag it's adult, male owner across a busy highway.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> And even then, I once saw a yellow lab on a gentle leader and a _flexi_ drag it's adult, male owner across a busy highway.


Thank you for making me spew lemon water! 

I guess the human was being "gently" led :rofl:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have seen head halters work wonders for some dogs; they can be a very effective management tool, and some dogs don't seem to mind wearing them. Other dogs spend so much time trying to take the thing off, that it pretty much negates any positive effects you might hope for.

As with any other training device, the head halter not "right" or "wrong", it's a simply a tool. If it works for your dog, great! You found the right tool for the job. If it doesn't work for your dog, then you obviously need to find another tool that does work.

A friend of mine had a severely dog-aggressive GSD who could not be walked in public, even with a prong, as he would try to attack any animal he saw. My friend got a Halti for him, and discovered that when he had it on, his obedience was better and his aggression ceased. So she was able to take him for walks again. 

I am really glad some of my clients have discovered the head halter, as without it, their dogs would be pulling them over, slipping their collars and running into the street, and generally creating a hazard (I could get started on how frail old ladies should not have large, unruly dogs that they can't control, but that's a different thread.) I have a client whose Golden Retriever is dang near out of control without her halter. With it, she's still happy and a bit bouncy, but easily controllable.

OTOH I once attended an agility class where a girl had a halter on her Aussie. She was trying to take him through the agility course and he would go a few steps, wipe his face with his paws, take a few more steps, drag his face on the ground, take a few more steps, paw at his face... you get the picture. I asked her how long she'd been using the halter and she told me "about three weeks". Okay, now if she had just put it on 10 minutes ago I could understand the pawing and face-rubbing, but three weeks? If the dog isn't used to it by that point, it's not working, and possibly creating more problems than it solves.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Shade said:


> I've been using a gentle leader head halter on Delgado since he was 11 weeks old without issue, it's stopped his pulling 99% and it is very humane.


So is he using a normal collar 99% of the time? I don't mean to single you out (I have a GL and have used it and will use it again in the future in the right circumstance). Just curious because most people I know who swear by head halters always have to use them, they don't really train the dog just help manage it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Liesje said:


> So is he using a normal collar 99% of the time? I don't mean to single you out (I have a GL and have used it and will use it again in the future in the right circumstance). Just curious because most people I know who swear by head halters always have to use them, they don't really train the dog just help manage it.


No worries . If I'm going for a long walk with both dogs he wears it. If I'm doing training outside he doesn't but it's short sessions, when he wants to pull he pulls like a truck lol. I would never trust him on the flat collar yet especially outside where there's lots of distraction. I'd say he's 50/50 now and getting there slowly

My eventual goal is to walk him using either a normal harness or flat collar and save the GL for extreme circumstances

I am curious, are you singling out head halters in general or do you mean all training aids? Would not someone who becomes 100% dependent on a prong be the same?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, the same is true for prongs, Easy Walk, remote collars, etc. I was just curious what 99% meant because if it's 99% "trained" then to me that implies the tool has done it's job and is no longer used.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Yes, the same is true for prongs, Easy Walk, remote collars, etc. I was just curious what 99% meant because if it's 99% "trained" then to me that implies the tool has done it's job and is no longer used.


Yes 99% of the time the GL isn't needed but I continue to use it for the 1% of the time that adrenaline takes over and the training goes out the window. He's very strong and I simply can't win physically without chancing injury to myself trying to corral him from whatever it is that catches his interest so I take whatever advantage I have. He's still very much a silly puppy at times and I can't trust him fully not to push boundaries 

As far as he knows I'm the strongest person in the world because the GL allows me to win, I don't want to ruin my image with him  lol.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

The only problem I have using a gentle lead is it seems to leave marks on Zeeva's nose  its very loosely fit around her snout but it still leaves marks sometimes to the point where I can see her pink skin. Other than that it is great. I don't mind my husky dragging me because he is meant to pull and hates the gentle lead.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> The only problem I have using a gentle lead is it seems to leave marks on Zeeva's nose  its very loosely fit around her snout but it still leaves marks sometimes to the point where I can see her pink skin. Other than that it is great. I don't mind my husky dragging me because he is meant to pull and hates the gentle lead.


If we go for a long walk it will dent Delgado's nose hair as well, not enough to show skin though.

I purchased a newtrix head halter months ago and was going to use it but it was too big at the time. I like how it's padded but not much else, I wish the GL was padded like that one


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The thing I don't like about GL (though I have one) is that I find it really hard to train with. It's basically a self-correcting device which goes against how I like to train. I like there to always be communication *from me* about what is right/wrong. You can't give corrections with a GL. But for just a management tool I think it works fine.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I've trained two dogs using the GL and it worked great for both of them. Note, I didn't leave it on them all day, just for training work. They both learned to walk at heel perfectly. I have also seen several other dogs trained with the GL with no problems. On the other hand, it did not work at all on Raina. She would just as soon walk with her head turned backwards than pay attention to the GL pressure. Another dog I knew was allergic to the material in the collar and it made the hair on her nose bare. Different tools for training different dogs are there for a reason. The GL was never meant to be left on all day so those people who left it on their pup for so long were mistaken. Too many beginners think the training tools will train their dog for them - they forget they have to participate for any training tool to work.


----------



## SaschaGSD1106 (Aug 3, 2012)

I was under the impression that head harnesses were not the best for large dogs, like GSDs, because they afford the handler the _least_ amount of control. Our trainer recommended an Easy Walk harness that straps behind her legs & around her back. We use it on walks only for our 9 month old, and once we got it fitted properly, it works wonders. She will soon outgrow the size we purchased, and I plan on getting the same harness in a larger size.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

In my opinion, harnesses should not be used on a dog that pulls unless it is severe and your worried about collapsed trachea (this is more common in small dogs though). The harness allows the dog to pull using its leg and chest strength, so it can pull harder. I think pulling dogs need to be on a regular collar, prong collar (as long as the dog is big enough and old enough, and it is being used correctly), or a head halter. I don't think using a halter on small dogs would be very effective though, as they are so far away from you way down on the ground I'd think they'd be more likely to just Buck and turn around and such. However, I also don't think it's really a training tool, more of just a management tool.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Tulip said:


> I don't think using a halter on small dogs would be very effective though, as they are so far away from you way down on the ground I'd think they'd be more likely to just Buck and turn around and such.


I use a normal harness so it's no different then using a flat collar with my poodle because she's so small I'd never want to pull on her neck. One good yank even by accident can send her flying, plus it doubles as her tether in the car

She heels like a charm, she doesn't need management I just want to minimize any possible damage I could inadvertently do

The problem with small dogs is SO many people don't see the need of training them to heel properly because they can't pull hard enough to do really affect the owner so "who cares" attitude comes out


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I had/have one, and it has mixed opinions from me.

I got it for Z when she was really young. It was recommended by our trainer at the time for Z to stop pulling, lunging at people (friendly.. not aggressive), and just generally acting up all the time. She was extremely hyper, and never had an off switch. It did stop her from doing all of that, and she was better behaved with it on. However, it wasn't a "training aid" for us.... instead, it was a "when I have it on, I am behaved (mostly).... when it's off, I am absolutely terrible and make up for all the time lost for when it was on!". It didn't train her anything. The second that was taken off, she would act out... put it back on... behaved. She was also one that couldn't get used to it and fought it a lot.... even months into using it every day.

What I didn't like the most was that it rubbed her raw across her nose quite often. It took forever to get that hair to grow back to normal. I had it fitted correctly, followed all the instructions, and I checked it consistently. And she didn't even have it on long. Also, like the article said... it is true... panting was very strained with it on, she had a hard time breathing at times, and she did not have a full range of natural movement in her face/mouth. It did restrict... which drove her crazy!

To me, I felt as if it wasn't training anything for us.... it was just.... putting tape over it. I couldn't correct her, so she didn't get the point. When she was finally old enough... I bought the prong. WOW! What a difference! Quick correction followed by the response I wanted from her "Good girl!!!".... she got it almost immediately! I can walk Duke and Z on flat collars together without problems.

I think if someone doesn't really want to train their dogs and maybe just wants to have a house/family pet.... then it's an ok tool for occasional use... at least the dog will be under control (depending whether the dogs accepts it or not). That's better then most dog owners around here. But, for those that are looking to train their dogs and have them in any sports... or maybe just want their dog well trained.... I would say get another training aid that gives correction/attention from the handler with praise following the correct reaction. That will get the dogs thinking a LOT quicker and if done correctly, they will be great even without the training aid. In the end, that IS the point of training your dog.

That's my experience with the GL. It's just one of those things that doesn't work for everyone. Pick what works for the individual dog and owner. We personally use prongs. I love them, and they've worked great with my dogs. Without training with them... I am sure I would be grass surfing behind Zira and Duke.


----------



## Therese Marie (Jul 28, 2012)

oh I just bought one last night for my 11 month old. Still in the box. I think I will take it back.
But they did have a GL Harness and and regular harness. The GL harness was twice the price.. that is the difference between those 2 harness?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think that if sized and used properly, a GL (or any other device) can be an eefective management tool. I don't think I have ever seen an instance where someone trained their dog to not pull through the use of a GL (or other head halters or no-pull harnesses). They manage the behavior, but it just doesn't translate to other collars.

I use them with my dogs when I have kids walking them. Jackson was a big dog at 84lbs. and he was well trained. But kids don't always respond appropriately and it was easier for us all if Jackson wore a GL when the kids had the leash. I was always there, too, on the walks. But these weren't training sessions, these were recreational walks. Tanner is too quirky for the kids to handle, even with me there, so the need for a GL on him has never come up and he has never worn one. Addie the Aussie wears one under the same circumstances as Jackson did.

For training sessions I use flat buckle collars, prongs or slip collars. At this point the dogs do well with flat buckle collars, but the prongs and slip collars were part of the early training. And I will still pull one out if I need to.
Sheilah


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I have never had any problems with the headcollar. However I do not leave it on a dog for long periods, even when I was using it regularly it was a training tool like any other and not something that is left on the dog all the time. I used a Halti though, not a Gentle Leader and personally I find them to be a better fit, they seem to be more comfortable to the dog and allow a full range of mouth movement, panting, drinking, eating, etc... I don't know about the Gentle Leader or if all the Haltis are like this, but the new one I got recently is also padded on the nose loop to make it more comfortable. Until recently though, I had an old Halti I bought years ago that was not padded and I still never had any problem with it rubbing on the dogs' noses, and I've used it for several dogs.

I think one possible issue with the Gentle Leader is it only has the one strap going over the nose and one around the neck, and if you loosen the nose loop too much, the loop may be able to fall off or be pulled off by the dog. So the nose loop may end up being worn tighter if the dog is prone to pulling the GL off and (especially if the collar is not fitted/placed properly) I suppose that could cause them to not be able to open their mouth completely. I also think the GL may be more prone to rubbing on the dog's fur/skin because there is just the one strap on the nose, so it may twist around a lot.
The Halti however has straps on the sides and on the bottom, which keep the nose loop in place on the dog's nose. If the neck strap is adjusted properly the dog should not be able to pull the nose loop off. IIRC, the Gentle Leader has a clip on the bottom of the nose loop which you tighten in order to prevent the nose loop from falling off. The Halti instead has a ring at the bottom which the nose loop slides through and this helps keep it in place, but it slides right through so unless you are keeping upwards pressure on the leash this does not actually restrict the size of the nose loop (if that makes sense.) 
So the dog's mouth is not really restricted from opening, it has the whole size of the nose loop available to stretch. I guess if your dog has an extremely wide/thick muzzle this could be an issue but the loop seems to be sized appropriately for the Halti's sizing so that if you bought the right size for your dog it should not be a problem unless maybe you have a dog with a giant wide muzzle like a Shar-Pei (maybe a larger size would solve the problem in that case, or something). My dog has no problem with opening her mouth while wearing it.
Also because of the straps on the side and bottom, you don't really need to make the neck strap of the Halti super tight in order to prevent the nose loop from being able to come off, because the side straps hold everything properly in place. I usually put it fairly loose and it's not a problem at all. 

Here is a photo comparison that might show what I mean about the straps better:

Gentle Leader:









Halti:















SaschaGSD1106 said:


> I was under the impression that head harnesses were not the best for large dogs, like GSDs, because they afford the handler the _least_ amount of control. Our trainer recommended an Easy Walk harness that straps behind her legs & around her back.


I actually found the headcollar to provide the most amount of control over any type of training device or collar/harness I've used because you have control of the dog's head. This is assuming the dog is properly introduced to the collar and thus is not fighting it.
When I first found out my dog had leash reactivity issues and that I needed extra control (and that any correction collar on her neck was not a good option for her) I tried a Sense-ation no pull harness first. I found this provided little control, and she was also still able to lunge with it when she reacted to another dog. It was better than a flat collar as far as her being able to pull but it didn't provide much control.
We then took a reactive dog class and the trainer recommended headcollars for all the dogs. At first Bianca hated it, but after I associated it with treats and meals she no longer had a problem. I found it to be very helpful in both controlling her when she would react towards another dog and even actually preventing her from going into the barking/lunging/pulling reaction in the first place... It allowed me to get her attention back on me before she was reacting or get her to turn around and walk away whereas when I was using the front-attach harness all I could really do if she would ignore me was to basically try to get her out of the situation by pulling her away while she was still staring and lunging, to get her far enough away from the other dog to where her brain would "turn on" again.
I have also found that the Halti seemed to have a calming effect in that she actually was less likely to react to other dogs while wearing it, in situations where she would normally have a reaction. 
The Halti helped me work on her reactivity because I was able to work with her in these situations while still having control, and I could usually prevent a reaction when I saw she was starting to focus on another dog. So I was able to work on training alternative behaviors and rewarding her for being calm with other dogs nearby.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Personally, I am not for these things.


I agree. I don't know who was sitting around thinking up such a thing. OK for a llama maybe, but undignified for a GSD, IMO.


----------



## Hinotori (Jul 7, 2012)

Tulip said:


> In my opinion, harnesses should not be used on a dog that pulls unless it is severe and your worried about collapsed trachea (this is more common in small dogs though). The harness allows the dog to pull using its leg and chest strength, so it can pull harder. I think pulling dogs need to be on a regular collar, prong collar (as long as the dog is big enough and old enough, and it is being used correctly), or a head halter. I don't think using a halter on small dogs would be very effective though, as they are so far away from you way down on the ground I'd think they'd be more likely to just Buck and turn around and such. However, I also don't think it's really a training tool, more of just a management tool.


My old schipperke was about 12 pounds and small for her breed. She did have a collapsing trachea. I had a Halti for her that she absolutely hated. If I didn't keep her walking she'd have that thing off in seconds. Getting a harness that actually fit her body shape was impossible, they are fairly stocky dogs. Adjustable straps were never the right lengths and to loose or to tight. She could get out of them if you left her for a few minutes. When I got the rope type harness, it fit her great and she couldn't get out of it. 

Compared to her, my GSD is wonderfully easy to train. She does like to pull when being walked on the leash (which I don't do enough being out on acrage), and I have a Halti for her to get her to forget about the pulling. She hates it but will wear it. It has helped on the pulling. If she's pulling with just the collar I correct her and if she keeps doing it I put the halti on her. She's started associating the pulling with getting the halti put on and is usually very good at not pulling on the collar anymore. 

Apparently the halti is just as evil as the backpack to Athena. Putting either on her makes her walk against me and be very obedient. Treats haven't helped.


----------

